# Overclocking P5KPLAM-SE



## kamote09 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope anyone will help me regarding this,
I have 
*intel core2duo e7400 2.8GHz* procie with 
*coolermaster TX3* cooler,
* HEC rapter II 600watts tru rated psu*,
* 2GB kingston ddr2 pc800*, 
and asus *P5KPLAM-SE* motherboard. "SE"
*powercolor HD5770* GPU

ive manged to overclock it till 3.42GHz but I cannot manage to go further. and also im a little confused on this bios settings so i need help. Im targetting atleast 3.5to 4.0GHz any help would be appretiated.

THANKS


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the thread below. I will move your thread into the overclocking section.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

Overclocking will mean increased heat and added stress on the PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would strongly suggest replace the HEC PSU.


----------



## kamote09 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tyree said:


> I would strongly suggest replace the HEC PSU.


Why change? isn't it sufficient? actually I just bought this last month as a replace ment for my old PSU. can you explain why thanks.

P.S.
Thanks for the reply, ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HEC PSU's are very poor quality and your PSU needs to be very good quality for OC'ing. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------

